# Getting back into hobby, looking for advice



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Some of you may remember me from a long long time ago when I had a huge fishroom and bred all kinds of fish. Most of you probably don't . Anyways, after a number of years away, I'm looking to set up a tank again.

I remember all of the basics of fishkeeping and everything but I was never very into planted tanks when I had my fishroom. I kept some low light species but never anything complicated. Since I'm likely only doing one tank for the foreseeable future, I wanted to do a nice planted setup. 

I'm guessing that LED tech has come a ways since I quit in 2010 and I was hoping to get some tips on good LED lighting rigs for plant growth. Any brand or model recommendations would be great. I want to be able to do a good range of plants in a 65 tall. At the moment, all I have is two bags of flourite so I'd be interested in recommendations for other equipment as well (Co2 and anything else one might want). 

Beyond the specific equipment to use, I would love to know where you recommend buying it. 

Eventually, I'll also request plant recommendations but I'll start at the start. 

Thanks!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome Back Cory, I recently got my passion back also. I been thinking about LEDs but you know what? I like growing a wide range of plants also and nothing beats tried and true T5HO.


----------

